# viagra in tenerife?



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

Was wondering if anyone knows.. can you get viagra from chemists in tenerife? As iv mistimed my cycle like a mong. 

Cheers fellas


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

lol


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

Fast fookin reply haha what you laughing at?


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Sorry, not helpful, just a bit of a **** that your refe shag holiday has fallen on what im imagining is a shut down period for you. Wasn't trying to be a ****


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

No not at all don't take things the wrong way mate all good haha but yeah 5 weeks In am ****ed already.. gonna try smuggle some Pct caps that have provirion in em so hoping that'll do somethin at least haha


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

ive been using some of that chewable vilagra stuff, its proper good. I expect you can grab them over there, or I dont see why you wouldnt be able to take em with you


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

Chewable viagra like on phoenix nights?  not sure what it'll be like while I'm shutdown but its worth a pop haha cheers for the suggestion I was thinking these herbal enhancers you can get from petrol stations but I don't know if they will do **** tbh lol


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

the ones i have are 100mg tabs. I take 1/4 of a tablet and seriously have a rock from evening till midday. Proviron is supposed to help. But nothing beats the real stuff


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

Am googling it LOL what's the name of yours?


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Vilagra - 100 Chewable [sildenafil Citrate Tablets 100mg]

lol, 4 tabs 4 diff flavours, Mango,Lichi,Chocolate,Grape. They all taste like ****e though


----------



## sarci sparki (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers pal :thumbup1: is viagra illegal without a perscription?

Reps :thumbup1:


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Yes i think so. Someone told me you can buy it boots now lol. You need a bp check or something. Might not get the greatest results if your on cycle. Just get it from your source, I dont think ive ever been sent a 'list' that doesnt have viagra,kamagra,vilagra on it


----------

